

Committing to your developers will help you keep them - NateLipscomb
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/06/committing-to-your-developers-will-help-you-keep-them/

======
lordapophis
Pay them market rates. I worked at a company that would give performance based
raises to market rates. Its not infinite and I knew it would cap out but
starting at a jr and doing sr level work and being brought up little by little
in salary is the guaranteed way to lose talent. Keep their raises at market
rates for their talent. You'll pay more, but you wont lose them, and you will
have a sr level in no time that knows your business in an out. Why would they
look for other employment you are already paying them what they'd expect, and
if you aren't, they'd expect it the next time raises come around. I only left
that company because of a geographic move. May even go back one day.

------
ericclemmons
One of the biggest griefs for developers I've seen is based on the stigma that
they only do code, not "business" or "strategy".

It seems developers are increasingly vocal about the products they build, and
often from a constructive rather than a cynical perspective.

Ignoring wisdom or ideas based on the source is another way to lose a
developer who could've been so much more.

